# TNT Tomato/Bread Gratin



## kadesma (May 22, 2011)

This gratin is tasty and you know I'm a tomato nut. 
Preheat your oven to 375. take 3-1/2 cups of grape or cherry tomatoes  wash them and place  in a bowl and mix in 3-1/2 cups day old baguette cut in cubes 6 cloves finely minced garlic , 1/2 c. chopped parsley, salt and pepper and 1/4 c. Parmesan plus 2 tab.evoo
Transfer this mixture to a 6 cup gratin dish Bake at 375 for 40 min.  
serve immediatly a nice green curly endive salad would go well with this.
enjoy 
kadesma


----------

